# Canning Cajeta in glass jars



## old dominion

Does anyone know the proper way to can Cajeta. I have canned vegetables with a pressure cooker, jams in a water bath, and have seen some people put filled jars in the oven.

Any suggestions? Thanks

Jolene


----------



## Guest

I hot pack it, just drop in a water bath canner for 15 minutes.. has always worked for me..
Barb


----------



## Tallabred

They will still need to be refrigerated.


----------



## Jo~*

Tallabred said:


> They will still need to be refrigerated.





MRFBarbara said:


> I hot pack it, just drop in a water bath canner for 15 minutes.. has always worked for me..
> Barb


I don't understand why the need to be refrigerated if canned properly? Id love to can some and give as gifts but I'm scared to death of making someone sick. I have seen Carmel in jars at the store so I know it can be done somehow.


----------



## Guest

I don't refrigerate them after I can them and they have been fine.. they are heat sealed..have used them up to a year later


----------



## hsmomof4

To "properly" can milk, you need to use a pressure canner. Technically, only acidic foods (fruits, tomatoes) can do the water bath method safely. That's not to say that people don't do just a water bath for other things, because obviously, lots of people do, but if you are talking about gift giving or especially selling, then I would follow standard canning guidelines.


----------



## Guest

Its not milk, it can be canned in a water bath.. its caramel after its cooked and not much different than the ice cream topping you buy in the store.. ...I also can milk with a water bath because I don't like the results from pressure canning it.. I don't give it away or anything but I do use it myself and have never had bad results.. been canning it this way for 8 yrs now..


----------



## hsmomof4

Ok, you're right, it's not milk, but it's not an acidic fruit or tomato, either. I'm not saying that it doesn't turn out fine in a water bath, and for your own use, I don't see an issue with it. But if you are selling it and something goes wrong, you haven't followed recommended canning guidelines, which say that only fruits and tomatoes should be canned in a water bath and everything else needs to be in a pressure canner. Which would make it pretty hard to defend, if it came down to it. That's my only point on that.


----------



## Guest

I cannot sell home canned foods in Michigan, regardless if its water bath or pressure cooker.. don't know about other states.. In Michigan you can't defend it either way.. I have had pressure cooked canned foods go bad.. but then so can store canned (commerical foods) go bad.. 
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4

Ah, here in KS, you can sell home canned jellies and jams...everything else would have to be commercial kitchen.


----------



## Guest

Yes, the laws here are very strict, we can't even give our goat milk away.. and boy if anyone should complain, you are in serious trouble.. Guess thats why I have learned to use all my own goat milk and not dump.. 
By the way, the canned milk works great in pumpkin pies.. 
Barb


----------



## Candy

MRFBarbara said:


> Its not milk, it can be canned in a water bath.. its caramel after its cooked and not much different than the ice cream topping you buy in the store.. ...I also can milk with a water bath because I don't like the results from pressure canning it.. I don't give it away or anything but I do use it myself and have never had bad results.. been canning it this way for 8 yrs now..


I know this is an old thread but new to me.

How long do you waterbath milk? I didn't like the results of pressure canning it either. Would like to give the wb a try.


----------

